# Can I use Gizmo to power 1 speaker?



## Oldfart (Sep 14, 2010)

I just upgraded my system with three SHO-10s and have a perfectly good center channel speaker available and unused. I would like to use it as a speaker for a TV which at present has no external speaker. The TV has provision for hooking up an external stereo amp. But how do I hook up a single speaker? Can I just use a Y connector from the Gizmo outputs?


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

It sounds like the output of your tv is from RCA connections?
If so, you will need to buy an external amp to power the speaker.
If you can find an amp that is not strictly for subs that will take a stereo signal and turn it into a mono signal, otherwise you can buy a RCA cable that has a one male to two female split (shown below) to combine it into one channel. This you can run into the amp that will be powering the speaker.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-127


----------

